# How much ammo is enough?



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh God I hope not!!!:angel....but something has been eating at me and when I have ignored these things(feelings) before.... I end up regreting it(ignoring the feelings)....I will protect my family and do the best to survive.

I'm not crazy....well maybe not ....but I would like to be prepaired if needed....thats all...:doh:letsdrink.....have a great day....:reallycrying


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think you can ever have enough.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Death From Above (3/1/2009)*I don't think you can ever have enough.


agreed


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have ammo backordered from a few places that were the cheapest when I ordered. It's going up in price every week.

Anyone have a lead on where to find some 7.62 x 39 and some .380? I just want to go shooting and not use my good stuff to simply waste at the range.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot .380 acp, 9mm, and .40 S&W and can't find a single bulletfrom my normal suppliers!! It may be paranoia taking over peoples' minds but this isn't a good sign in my opinion!!

The lack of ammo supplies is a bad omen of what is potentially coming on the horizon and I sure hope that I am way off base on this one! But the reason isn't that ammo is dirt cheap right now, it is a lack of faith in our leaders of this country and the dubious future we have with things as they are right now.

Man, that isn't a good sign for anyone.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *ironman172 (3/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I've stopped shooting at the range and I'm saving everything I have left just in case.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (2/28/2009)*Plenty of places to buy "online"....
> 
> http://east.outdoormarksman.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=factory&search_in_description=1&x=27&y=8&categories_id=10
> 
> ...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (3/1/2009)*I have ammo backordered from a few places that were the cheapest when I ordered. It's going up in price every week.
> 
> Anyone have a lead on where to find some 7.62 x 39 and some .380? I just want to go shooting and not use my good stuff to simply waste at the range.


$23.30/box http://east.outdoormarksman.com/product_info.php?products_id=68899


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ironman172 (3/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (3/1/2009)*
> ...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

> *Tuna Man (3/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ironman172 (3/1/2009)*
> ...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *ironman172 (3/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (3/1/2009)*I've stopped shooting at the range and I'm saving everything I have left just in case.
> ...


If my house catches fire I will be running as fast as I can. I probably need an underground safe to store it all in.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (3/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Piscis (3/1/2009)*I have ammo backordered from a few places that were the cheapest when I ordered. It's going up in price every week.
> ...


I just paid $25 for 40 round boxes at wally world.:banghead:banghead I bought their last 3 they had. I refuse to pay $1 per round. But it may get to where that is considered cheap.:doh Hopefully, Tim can come through and get me some rounds to shoot at the range. 

Hopefully, everyone will do their panic buying and it will return back to normal. I wonder how much of it is panic/hording and how much is people buying it up only to sell it later for a profit?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Ironman172....







I had to go back and read posts, WTF didyou type that would of gotten me riled up...I found NOTHING:banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ironman172 (3/1/2009)*I'm a horder....guilty...but not for resale....:usaflag


If things get that bad, I"ll guarantee that you could get a $1.00 for one round (for those that didn't have them already).of .22's. Almost everyone has a .22 in the house. I have 3. Crap I just found 3 more boxes:doh


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

The prices are rising because of paranoia. I have 4 boxes of ammo I have had for a while. Paid $9.00 each for them. If I need more than that there is a problem with my aim. 

I see everyone is stocking up, but for what? I am confussed.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sniper (3/2/2009)*The prices are rising because of paranoia. I have 4 boxes of ammo I have had for a while. Paid $9.00 each for them. If I need more than that there is a problem with my aim.
> 
> I see everyone is stocking up, but for what? I am confussed.


I have had all my rounds for at least the past 3 or 4 years. My bro in lawknewa guy with cancer and was selling everything he had left over from "2000". The 30-06 loads cost me $1.00/box of 20.Got a great deal on the .22's and the 9mm


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting thread. 

Nothing wrong with stocking up on ammo and food for the future. How much is enough? Depends. If you are trying to get ahead of high prices and shortages, it's too late. If stocking up for a major meltdown, you can't have too much. Guns/ammo will be more valuable for trading than $'s.

Is/will there be a ban/restrictions on ammo in the future? Maybe. Consider this: when I was 11-13 years old, I could trade guns with the local Western Auto and Oklahoma Tire & Supply (Otasco). As long as the stores knew that your parents didn't object, you could trade/buy freely, including handguns.

During this era, 90% of the pick-up trucks had at least one gun in the behind-the-seat gun rack year-round. Nobody paid much attention, it was common. Guns were in the corner of every closet in our house.

You could order guns and recieve them through the mail. Then came the Kennedy shooting. Suddenly I wasn't able to buy/trade anymore until I turned 18.

If, heaven forbid, we have another govermental shooting, stricter gun laws will be put in place. 

I bought a .22 for my grandson a couple of years ago at Wal-Mart. What a dog-and-pony show. The manager had to carry the boxed gun and escort me all the way to the exit.

It's a different world now. Guns are carried out of sight in cases. Guns must/should be locked at home.

I hope and pray that we never come to the place that we have to depend on our firearms and ammo reserves. Be ready.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

this is the most ridiculous thread i have ever read. why is everyone buying up ammo all of a sudden?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (3/2/2009)*this is the most ridiculous thread i have ever read. why is everyone buying up ammo all of a sudden?


It's not all of a sudden. It's been going on for months, since before the savior was elected.

In the past, he has supported some radical bills when it comes to guns and ammo (such as a 500% tax on ammo.)

People are just getting prepared is all.You can usually tell by looking at the ammo shelves how much confidence people have in the government. They are pretty bare now. What does that tell you ?

Personally, I think it's a whole new ballgame. I don't see how we're going to pull out of this mess. You can't be deep in debt and continue to try to take care of the world.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *welldoya (3/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (3/2/2009)*this is the most ridiculous thread i have ever read. why is everyone buying up ammo all of a sudden?
> ...


Bingo. Our economy is crumbling, what do you think will happen when they run out of money and can't afford to pay for food stamps and welfare? Things like riots and civil unrest are a very real possibility.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

5,000 rounds of .22 lr; 3,000 rounds of centerfire semi auto (5.56 or 7.62 depending on what you've got); 1,000 rounds for each handgun; 500 rounds for each centerfire bolt rifle, 100 rounds of 12 ga buckshot.



At least that's my answer.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

You use ammo to get ammo. If it comes down to shooting somebody I assume they will be armed also. Get a few dogs and teach them to retreive guns. Free ammo if needed (assuming you are a better shot than they are)

Sky


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are funny...If the shit hits the fan for real I want close quarter action....Even #8 bird shot will kill a muther fooker at 10 yards...

Me...I loaded up on shotgun shells...a high brass #6 on a full choke will hurt you at 25 yds...grave hurt ya


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

Iam sitting on 6000 rounds of .308 sealed in battle packs, 2500 rounds of .223 sealed, 1000 rounds of .223 armor piercing, 2000 rounds of .22, 1200 rounds of 7.62 x 39 and hundreds of .380, 9mm, .40, .45.........i would definitely buy more of all of it if i could find it cheap...........I also wish zombies would attack so that I could use some of it :blownaway


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *badazzchef (3/2/2009)*YEven #8 bird shot will kill a muther fooker at 10 yards...
> 
> Me...I loaded up on shotgun shells...a high brass #6 on a full choke will hurt you at 25 yds...grave hurt ya


I'll send ya to the front line so you can get that close. Meantime, I'll sit back and pick em off at 100-200 yards.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is what is says when you go to one online ammo website:<P align=center><BIG><BIG>*<BIG>PLEASE CHECK BACK ON 3/4/2009.</BIG>*</BIG></BIG> <P align=center>*WE ARE CURRENTLY WORKING TO FILLING CUSTOMER'S ORDERS AND CANNOT TAKE ANY ADDITIONAL ORDERS AT THIS TIME. THIS IS A BUSINESS DECISION THAT HAS COME WITH GREAT CONCERN BUT IN ORDER FOR US TO MEET THE MEASURE OF CUSTOMER SATISFACTION WE WOULD LIKE; WE HAVE HAD TO CLOSE THINGS DOWN FOR A LIMITED TIME.* <P align=center><P align=center>*ALL PREVIOUS ORDERS WILL BE FILLED AS QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE AND TRACKING INFORMATION WILL BE SENT WHEN THE ORDER'S ARE FILLED AND SHIPPED.* <P align=center>*WE ARE NOT CLOSED AND WE STILL HAVE A LOT OF AMMUNITION. DO NOT LEAVE US.* <P align=center>*WE LOOK FORWARD TO FILLING YOUR AMMO NEEDS.* <P align=center>*THANKS!*


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

went by academy yesterday and they were out of semi-auto .22's and no winchester buckshot .


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (3/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *badazzchef (3/2/2009)*YEven #8 bird shot will kill a muther fooker at 10 yards...
> ...


Jon,

I think he's referring to home defense.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I ordered 220 rds. of .380 from an on line site two weeks ago since I couldn't find any locally. Still haven't received it. 200 for practice and 20 hollowpoints for self defense. I was really surprised that I was able to pick up a box of .32 acp from Wallyworld on Saturday since they didn't have any a while back before all this crap started. 'bama boy's bail out plan sure is working well for the firearms industry. :banghead:banghead:banghead 

Also picked up some 12g. shells. I don't know how much is enough, but if I need more that a few hundred rounds for personal defenseme and my country are for all intents and purposes screwed beyond hope.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *mudskipper (3/2/2009)*Iam sitting on 6000 rounds of .308 sealed in battle packs, 2500 rounds of .223 sealed, 1000 rounds of .223 armor piercing, 2000 rounds of .22, 1200 rounds of 7.62 x 39 and hundreds of .380, 9mm, .40, .45.........i would definitely buy more of all of it if i could find it cheap...........I also wish zombies would attack so that I could use some of it :blownaway


That zombies part is some funny shit....:clap

Remember to aim for the head. That's the only to put them down.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> this is the most ridiculous thread i have ever read. why is everyone buying up ammo all of a sudden?


well Woody....do you wonder why now? ....:whistling: a sign at walmart....and getting worse....if you haven't already....you may be out of luck 
and this is a very old post..... 2009 ...he had to wait for his second term 

.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

KA-Bar sells will probably go up once there are massive restrictions on ammo.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm going to use something more lethal than firearms, 
...like my ex-wife's cooking!


----------

